# Freehand Sketching



## PTsideshow (Jul 18, 2008)

Freehand Sketching
by J W Giachino
Herny J Beukema
ATP publication
Trade paperback
ISBN#0-8269-1022-X
copyright©1955,1973

A very few lucky people can turn out a well proportioned freehand sketch. This book is pretty good with some tips and instructions on how to improve your drawings.

Those that have to send out parts of their drawing to a part made some place else know how frustrating this can be. This book is a text book course sort of. With graph or squared paper in the book, you can do the practice exercises. If your like me you will need more
than half a sheet of paper to get a good looking drawing. But that can be remedied at most any office supply store.

  * Basic principals of freehand sketching
  * Lettering a sketch
  * Making multiveiew sketches
  * Dimensioning multiview sketches
  * Sketching sectional views
  * Sketching auxiliary views
  * Making Pictorial Sketches
  * Sketching fastening devices
  * Shading a sketch
  * Sketching graphs and charts


No pictures but lots of drawing examples.here is one source for the bookhttp://www.mtroubleshooting.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=IS0056&Product_Code=MTB-0213&Category_Code=DB


----------



## rickharris (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.drawspace.com/ is a free site to get anyone started who wants to learn/improve their freehand drawing.

As I tell the kids at School - people, (contrary to popular belief), are not born able to draw - they learn. Practice and a little knowledge goes a long way to getting reasonable results. good enough for design anyway.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 18, 2008)

I can draw, and read drawings like a true draughtsman, we had it all taught to us at a very early age, from about 9 years old at school, right thru apprenticeship.

It is great being able to do technical drawings, but very few people can really understand them, especially when you come to complicated assemblies.

I find that a rough sketch, which only takes a few minutes, can almost be universally understood, because it usually shows things as they really are.

No matter how naive a sketch, it gets the message across in the most simplest of ways, and should be practiced by everyone.

If you want to get into plan making, yes, use cad or technical drawing. If you want to get an explanation across, a quick sketch will do.

Most great discoveries came from 'doodling'.

John


----------



## rake60 (Jul 18, 2008)

You would be supprised by the number of parts I've made over the past 
30 years, guided only by a hand drawn sketch on a piece of tablet paper.

Just last I was handed an even better one.
No print or sketch.
Just two hand written paragraphs on a sheet of copier paper. :

I would much rather see a picture of what they want!
Give them a crayon and the back cover off a coloring book!
It would make my life simpler. 

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like a good book 
Free hand drawing is an important skill for this hobby /craft
for the fans of the free downloads and digitized old books here is one to check out Freehand perspective
And another
Shop Sketching
and another 
Sketching and rendering in pencil 

Well you get the idea

 More shop sketching
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 18, 2008)

PT :
my wife just ordered a used copy of the book you mentioned. It was $.40 from Amazon .com 
Tin


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2008)

Printable grid paper sheet:

http://nutsnbits.com/nutsnbits_000060.htm


One of my favorites from an engineer was in felt tip on a small cheap paper napkin. Scalable of course.

A foodstained placemat was an additional treat.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jul 19, 2008)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> PT :
> my wife just ordered a used copy of the book you mentioned. It was $.40 from Amazon .com
> Tin


Good Hope it is as advertised. Some of the used book prices and the "rarity" are only in the sellers head ;D Amazon and Barnes & Nobles sellers programs are pretty good but I don't see how they can sell the book that cheap. With the Amazon fees. They are any number of great used book place on line. Its just a matter of getting lucky in they have it in stock.
Another one and they also sell the English model engineering books(new) is this one.
http://www.powells.com


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 11, 2008)

My book arrived today yes slightly used but looks like slight aging and light shelf wear.It has not been written or drawn in as for as I can tell did not check every page but did thumb through. Hey it is a 35 year old book for $.40 a good value.
It would be nice if the book had some isometric graph paper but not a problem. 

http://www.waterproof-paper.com/graph-paper/isometric-paper.shtml
this one offers several varietues of graph paper
http://www.printfreegraphpaper.com/
Tin


----------



## JohnS (Aug 12, 2008)

Tin
What timing ! I am just at the point of reorganising my workshop layout and was thinking some graph paper would be handy in producing a scale plan. I particularly like http://www.printfreegraphpaper.com/ - nice pale unobtrusive lines. Definitely a site to add to my favourites.

Your book must be the bargain of the year.

John S


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 12, 2008)

John the shipping was more than the book but still a good deal. 
I used the graph paper method when I set up my shop sketch out the room to scale putting in details like windows doors and outlets. then do paper cutout of machine and bench footprints. 
Tin


----------

